# Haunt Master Audio Eyes



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how to hook up Audio Eyes by Haunt Master Products, Inc.? It's a little box with a couple of LEDs on wires, a knob and a couple of screws for speaker wire. I won it at a haunters gathering a few years back, but never used it because it doesn't seem to work. I found a couple of links here: 
http://www.horrorseek.com/home/hall...ch/anebuy_BuyLEDEyes.html#HauntMasterProducts
http://www.horrorseek.com/home/hall...ch/anebuy_BuyLEDEyes.html#HauntMasterProducts
Both links say this device requires a 9 volt battery, but there is absolutely no place to put a battery. The Haunt Master site store is closed until December and they don't seem to offer the product anymore. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

I have one brand new! i never looked at it it is still in the box let me go find it and i will see what it says or i will send pics to you:jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

uncledeathy said:


> I have one brand new! i never looked at it it is still in the box let me go find it and i will see what it says or i will send pics to you:jol:


Cool! I'm wondering if it actually requires a battery or not. Hopefully, yours has instructions.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

here is Jim's #*540-421-0695
and is this what you have?

*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> here is Jim's #*540-421-0695
> and is this what you have?
> 
> *


No, afraid not. There's no Battery Snap and it doesn't look like there's an opening in the box for one. There's just the speaker wire terminals on the outside, the wires for the LEDs and the Lo/Hi control knob. I opened up the project box (even though the screws were sealed). There is no room for a battery inside the box either. If you run across anything else that might help, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I remember reading the instructions for those eyes a while back. They're supposed to run directly off of the speaker outputs, with no other power source needed. I would think that polarity will matter, so if they don't light on the first try, reverse the leads.


----------

